# Ginobili Out Tonight, Possibly Longer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Spurs guard Manu Ginobili did not travel with the team to New York for tonight's game against the Knicks, opting instead to remain behind in San Antonio for testing on a sore right ankle that had been bothering him since before the All-Star break.
> 
> Ginobili will undergo those tests today. If the results are negative and the soreness subsides, it is possible he could rejoin the team in the midst of their three-game road trip, which continues at Detroit on Thursday and Washington on Saturday.
> 
> The good news for the Spurs, and for Ginobili, is that the soreness is not in the same ankle he had surgically repaired over the offseason.


http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/courtside/2009/02/ginobili-out-to.html


----------

